# Mini Donkey ....my rescue,



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 13, 2004)

Ginny just posted some pics for me on the donkey board, of the jenny I brought home. Her story is also on there. Check out her hooves AFTER they had a good 4-5" curl cut off of them. I am going to take some more pics now, after another good "cut back" . She is coming along great! Corinne


----------



## virginia (Jun 13, 2004)

here they are!!


----------



## SunQuest (Jun 16, 2004)

My oh my... Poor little darling! I am speachless!


----------



## Ferrana (Jun 16, 2004)

HOLY CRAP! That poor little thing!





I'm so glad she's found a good home.

Wow.


----------



## PaintsRule (Jun 25, 2004)

That is really sad, even though donkeys feet tend to grow REALLY fast, there is NO excuse for that!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 17, 2004)

I have two donkey boys and love them to pieces. I am here to help if you need any...........I have dealt with White Line Diease with mine and it was wicked but both my boys were wonderful thru the whole thing and wore dog boots on all four hooves for two months but they came thru with flying colors. Holler if you need any help.


----------



## Black Magic (Jul 17, 2004)

Pictures like that just make me angry.... God Bless you for the rescue.


----------



## sharon (Jul 17, 2004)

OUCH!!! Those pics make my feet hurt. And that is with 4-5 inches cut off? I can't imagine!


----------



## jumperchick15 (Jul 17, 2004)

poor thing.



Bless your for taking care of her!


----------



## AKSnowPony (Jul 25, 2004)

oh that poor baby!



thank goodness you got her!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 16, 2004)

TinyMiteVillage....thanks so much for the offer of help,



and I will definitely let you know if I need it! JennyGal is now walking pretty normal and has gained weight, so she is coming along really good.



I still havent been able to get the jack out of there yet,



but am keeping a good eye on things. Corinne


----------

